

Tesla Accused Of Operating Illegal Showrooms In Four States - donkeyfuel
http://www.thecarconnection.com/news/1079679_tesla-accused-of-operating-illegal-showrooms-in-4-states

======
marssaxman
"Illegal showroom"? What kind of nonsense is this?

------
mtgx
Is there a rational reason for this law to exist besides being created to keep
the dealerships in business?

